# Link to the Band your in



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

why don't we do this...just post links to the bands you're in...we have stupid talent here...let's put it in one place to garner more attention, from people whom might not find you in the first place...

post a link to your bands website, facebook, youtube, Reverbnation...whatever...if there's a LIKE function...click it...share the love!

who wants to start?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Make use of the tools at hand, spread the word


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

No bands on the go right now. All I have is my personal SoundCloud account and that mainly gets used for Axe-Fx demo stuff: iaresee's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Used to have a FaceBook page with all my solo stuff on it but I'm done with FB so that page is gone. Maybe I'll resurrect it via Google+ at some point. There should be RPM challenge threads on GC that have still-active links to that material...hmm...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you. Visit Ramona at

http://www.ramonahq.com

http://www.facebook.com/ramonahq

http://www.YouTube.com/ramonahq


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm in a band called Old Stereo. Check us out on Facebook. 
www.facebook.com/oldstereoband


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the current band is this

The Method | Facebook

http://www.reverbnation.com/themethodcanada


----------



## Chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm currently in a band called "The Monarch Project". We basically aim to create a huge wall of rock and roll, taking in influences ranging in everything from British alternative to 60's pop.

Anyways, we're about to enter Catherine North Studios in a few weeks to record a pair of tracks for a 7".
We're also playing with The Stanfields on August 1st here in Hamilton at the Casbah.

No audio recordings yet, but we have some videos and a facebook page:

*Facebook:* The Monarch Project
*A video clip from our Baltimore House gig:* TMP at The Baltimore House 
*Dear Prudence Cover: *TMP - Dear Prudence Cover (audio is a bit distorted by the drums)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Arkham Dispatch

Original Rock from London Ontario, with our debut full length album out and numerous music videos on our youtube channel. Playing Summerfest 2012 at Deep River, August 3rd


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's a link to our Facebook page. The band is called Sheez With Us. We are a cover band that does mostly private parties and benefits. Hope you like!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

3 bands right now. 2 classic/mod rock cover groups and one reggae orgs/covers. busy, busy!



mtn dukes! 
those handsome hooligans! 
toonice! 

music fun blogged at The Hills Are Alive | with the sounds of sounds!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

We don't have a web presence. 


:,(


----------

